# NINETEEN POUNDS!



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Just got back from Molly's Vet visit...she needed her rabies shot and the other she's-not-a-baby-anymore boosters!

She weighed in at *19 pounds!*

Her Vet said that Molly's got great muscle tone, no fat around the ribs, and a good strong heart and lungs. He said, though he only has four Havanese between his two offices, that they're all on the larger size...no little ones!

While we were waiting, I was conversing with a Yorkie mommy who was there with HER Molly...she said she had expected her dog to be only 7 pounds, but she weighed in at 15! She was a beautiful Yorkie...just larger.

I'm wondering if there's something in the water...LOL. ound:

Seriously, though, maybe it has to do with the way the food is processed, or something. Seems like lots of people who expected little ones are being surprised with more-to-love! :biggrin1:

Anyway, we love our Molly...every single sweet pound of her! And she's qualifying as more-grown-up now! She doesn't have to go back until January, 2009! My little girl is growing up!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Way to go Molly!! What's great is the you do "Hav" more to love  I find some havs have great muscle tone and weigh more. Not that they are unhealthy, but actually are very healthy. Perhaps, something in the water, but I think its the LOVE she is getting - lucky girl!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I knew Molly belonged here !!! Lily just weighed in at 19 lbs as well last week!! So we are all in good company!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay!!! Molly is in the "Hav more to love club!" Cash is 9.5 lbs and I think he may have just grown in height- he used to stand shorter than Jasper but now his head is even or maybe even a bit taller. Jasper is 17lbs. They could each lose a pound but are pretty healthy otherwise. We sought out Havs on the bigger side-- but we were thinking 14 or 16 lbs... I just really want Cash to stay under 20 in case we ever want to take him on a plane-- hate the thought of him in cargo.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

This is not based on any scientific research on my part, but since people are getting taller and taller, could it be that nature's natural tendencies are biased towards the taller end of things in dogs, too? With dogs, you can obviously control the growth more and keep them within the standard, but I do believe that if you let a bunch of Hav's roam free on Darwin's Ranch, they would grow taller over time.

Alexa


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Back in Ohio, most of the havs were bigger. The first Hav fun day I went to they thought Dora was really small. I think it might vary in parts of the country depending on what lines might be established in certain areas.

Healthy is what is important anways! Thank goodness our Neezers don't have a forum to go and post their owner's weights. I would not like the diet that the vet would suggest Dora to put me on!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Healthy is what is important anways! Thank goodness our Neezers don't have a forum to go and post their owner's weights. I would not like the diet that the vet would suggest Dora to put me on!
> 
> Amanda


Tee hee. Here's Dora: "OK- alpha bitch... I can't feel your ribs... nothing but lean chicken and a few green beans for you... (that leaves the dark meat and the skin for me) and you should feel lucky because the vet wanted me to put you on science diet for humans weight control formula... And you will have to do a lot more walking--- which I will, begrudgingly help you with... wanna go for a walk? let's go again... let's go again...I'm not tired, let's walk...here's my leash ...come on"


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

It sounds like Molly is in great company!

The Vet said she'd probably be laggy for the rest of today from all the shots and the nose spray for boardatella, and the blood work, etc.

Well, this little sweetie is moving in s-l-o-w motion...I think the shot above her shoulder is sore. 

She let me know that she wanted to be on the couch, so I had to lift her, and she's totally ZONKED, with her head on a pillow and her baby blanket between her paws. She wouldn't eat any food, but I'm thinkin' she just needs to sleep it off!

Poor baby. She looks SO pathetic... 

Maureen and Molly


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

An my have Parker, at 18 months old is 19 and 1/2 pounds of chunkey monkey! I am hoping that our puppy (at almost 4 months old) presently weighing in at 5 1/2 pounds grows up a bit or they will look like the odd couple!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- OMG seriously, I could see her mixing in green beans with my food and chaining me to a bicycle so I can run along side it! Yeah, she doesn't care when I am tired! Tonight it has been raining and my husband had to work late, my right arm is going to fall off if I tug anymore!

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I was just reading a book that posited that the reason young girls are reaching puberty earlier and earlier is due to all the hormones in the food supply. I wonder if that is true for our dogs' processed food, as well???? As I've told you before, Biscuit was the smallest of his litter, his parents were each about 9 lbs, the breeder thought he'd be small~~and he is 15 plus lbs. And not at all fat.


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow 19 pounds ..... I would never be able to lift her...

Roe


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Roe said:


> Wow 19 pounds ..... I would never be able to lift her...
> 
> Roe


Gotta' tell you, Molly is weighing more than my grandson! She's not fat, she's just a big-boned, big-haired woman! :whoo:

But even though Molly has exceeded our expectations in EVERY way, how much she weighs doesn't make a difference: she still cuddles in our laps (some OVER-flow, but nonetheless, she snuggles!), she still wakes us up by laying full-length on us and giving us gentle puppy kisses, and we keep saying that she's given us lots more to hug and love.

...AND Molly is still the definitive "apple-of-Peanut's-eye"...Peanut is our 
6-pound-around-the-corner-toy-poodle. Now THAT'S a sight! ound:ound

Love every ounce of that sweetie! Maureen and Molly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

There's just more Molly to love!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Biscuit just weighed in at SIXTEEN lbs at the vet when he went in for his one year boosters. He is sixteen months old. I thought he had leveled off at 15 lbs, but NOOOO. The vet said his weight is great, just perfect. He's a long boy, too. Oh well, no purse pooch for me. But he's the best.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

At Brady's last vet visit, he was 18.2. The vet said he looks great and he is not fat. He is just a big boy. We love every bit of him.


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

I didn't realize that Havs get that big. 
They are such an adorable breed though. I find them to be very brave for their size also. My son has a mixed pomeranian much bigger then Pebbles yet he is afraid of her. She just weighed in at 10.7. She is 9 months old. How old is everyone's dog that weighs over 12 pounds? I wonder how much more weight she will get to be before she stops.

Roe


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Roe, it really depends on the Hav. Some grow faster than others and some get bigger than others. Kubrick is 9 months old (yesterday!) and he is now 12.5lbs. However, he hasn't really gained weight for about a month and a half now and I think he's capping off right now. I know other Havs that were 12.5lbs at 6 months! I also know some that were Kubrick's weight and then went up to 19lbs later. It really depends on the line. The best person to ask would be your breeder. By looking at the mother and father and their growth rates, you can usually have some idea as to how Pebbles will grow.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Molly,

Wow! But now you can have an armful when you hug her!

I love my big boys.....more Hav for the money? :biggrin1:


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for that info Lina. I am not a big person so I do hope Pebbles stays under 12 pounds.

But you are right Jane, the bigger, the more there is to hug ... I am not used to small dogs. My last two dogs were both labs and what a difference. I had none of these problems with them. They almost took care of themselves. My husband laughs and tells me that pebbles is a lot like me lol Whine,demand,take up all the bed,eat all the time and a control freak.


Roe


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have no problem picking up Cash who is 20 bs. now carrying him up the steps is another story-- but certainly not a pocket book pup or attached at the hip at 17-20 lbs (jassy is 17)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think they are just a lot sturdier than other toy breeds. I like that part though!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They all grow at different rates. Scudder grew fast and stopped at around a year old. Freddie grew slow and grew past his second birthday! Bella just never grew! LOL
The boys are both around 14 1/2 lbs. Bella is 6. The boy are losing weight, now that we moved and they dont competition eat with the big dog they used to live with.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I kind of prefer the larger Havs. My husband is 6'4", and I worry about a tiny little thing getting under his feet (although dogs seem to instinctively know how to avoid being stepped on). I don't really prefer the Paris Hilton type little dogs, but love the sturdiness of Havanese. Even Maddie's agility trainer was telling some of the others in class that the Havanese are built better for agility than other small breeds. Maddie is 13 lbs, and there are times that I'd like a light weight dog for my bad back, but I don't reallly pick up Maddie that often. 

Molly sounds like a real delight and 19 lbs or not, she seems perfect in so many ways!


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

My husband is 6' 3" and he is terrified he is going to step on Pebbles. I didn't want a real tiny one. I had considered a maltese first. 
Linda, is Bella a havanese? How old is she to be only 6 lbs?


Roe


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

At least one of mine is a big guy. Desi weighs 15 pounds. He's half again as big as Nico, who is 10 pounds. They're almost 10 months old, and I'm pretty sure they've stopped growing. At least I hope they have! Nico and Desi are littermates, so I'm surprised at the size difference in them. Desi is taller and longer and has a bigger head and muzzle. Nico was the runt of the litter. I'll have to e-mail my breeder and see if she knows where the other 4 pups came out size-wise. IMO, all of the Havs are adorable, no matter their sizes.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Roe said:


> My husband is 6' 3" and he is terrified he is going to step on Pebbles. I didn't want a real tiny one. I had considered a maltese first.
> Linda, is Bella a havanese? How old is she to be only 6 lbs?
> 
> Roe


Hi Roe,
Bella is a 3 1/2 years old Havanese. She is tiny because of a liver shunt. I love her, but wish she was heavier. When they are small you have to worry about hawks! I don't have to worry about my boys. No hawk is going to pick up a 14lb dog!
Here's itty bitty Bella.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda, that is an adorable picture of Kubrick's girlfriend!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What an adorable picture of sweet little Bella, Linda !


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys! That was before I gave her a bad haircut!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*Pounds and pounds of HAIR!*



MaddiesMom said:


> Maddie is 13 lbs, and there are times that I'd like a light weight dog for my bad back, but I don't reallly pick up Maddie that often.
> 
> Molly sounds like a real delight and 19 lbs or not, she seems perfect in so many ways!


We took Molly for a puppy-cut this morning...she looks 5 pounds lighter without the big-hair! ound:

Her "new 'do" picture is on the "Men Who are Owned..." Thread...She really does fit on our laps better...and her winter coat is so much looser!

And... I'm thinking that next Halloween, she can "dress up" as a Dalmation! ound: We never dreamed the black spots would be so distinct!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

Bella is so adorable. I love her sweater. My granddaughter's name is Bella. 

Roe


----------

